
58000 people under 25 in UK registered to vote on 18th April - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/performance/register-to-vote/registrations-by-age-group
======
DanBC
I found that link in this thread:
[https://twitter.com/SophieWarnes/status/855115080677117952](https://twitter.com/SophieWarnes/status/855115080677117952)

See also this pie chart showing voting preference:
[https://twitter.com/TheBirmingham6/status/855123419133825024](https://twitter.com/TheBirmingham6/status/855123419133825024)

The UK website with information about registering to vote is here:
[https://www.gov.uk/register-to-vote](https://www.gov.uk/register-to-vote)

It'd be great if social media platforms ran campaigns to get people registered
and voting.

